
Windows phone, powered by a laptop-class Intel processor? - aq3cn
https://twitter.com/evleaks/status/794598340927307777/photo/1
======
aq3cn
Evan has posted one more tweet showing it's other uses like hooking it to
monitor, car etc

[https://twitter.com/evleaks/status/794683674952343552/photo/...](https://twitter.com/evleaks/status/794683674952343552/photo/1)

article: [http://www.winbeta.org/news/was-microsoft-planning-an-
intel-...](http://www.winbeta.org/news/was-microsoft-planning-an-intel-
powered-windows-phone)

